
Exhibiting The Hobbit: A tale of memories and microcomputers - Jaruzel
https://www.kinephanos.ca/2014/the-hobbit/
======
gwern
If you're wondering why _The Hobbit_ was an interesting game, see
[https://www.filfre.net/2012/11/the-
hobbit/](https://www.filfre.net/2012/11/the-hobbit/)

~~~
pjmorris
That was a terrific read, thank you. Interesting to see that Megler is now Dr.
Megler at AWS.

